# Time format



## ampurdan

Is there any possibility to view the time displayed in a 24-hour fomat?
¿Es posible ver la hora en el formato 24 horas?


----------



## Jana337

Yes, some forum languages support the 24-hour format. Scroll down and test it. 

Jana


----------



## ampurdan

Thank you, Jana... So there's no availability while using Spanish or English supports?


----------



## Jana337

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Thank you, Jana... So there's no availability while using Spanish or English supports?


Sadly, that's the way it is...

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Sadly, that's the way it is...
> 
> Jana


 
The Spanish time format is sadly the way it is ... but what's the problem with the English one? I can see AM and PM, so you have your 24 hour format, don't you?


----------



## ampurdan

AM/PM distinction is not displayed everywhere.


----------



## Whodunit

ampurdan said:
			
		

> AM/PM distinction is not displayed everywhere.


 
I'm not sure I understand you correctly, so let me ask where you want AM/PM distinction to be displayed. I can see it everywhere, I think:




> At the bottom of every page
> All times are GMT +1. The time now is 01:58 PM.





> At the top of every post
> *Yesterday 11:50 PM* (in the reply window)
> Yesterday, 11:54 PM (in the viewing window)





> Last Post in UCP and forum main windows
> Today 01:54 PM by XXX


----------



## ampurdan

Well, actually I've realized it is displayed everywhere in the English support, but not in the Spanish one.



> Ayer, 11:54





> Tu última visita: Hoy a las 01:43


 
So... If you have to change it... Why don't you display it in a 24h format also? Or, at least, could you create this option? I would appreciate there was this possibility. Thanks for your attention.


----------



## mkellogg

Gracias.

Yo lo he cambiado a formato 23.45.  También he cambiado el separador de numeros.  Ya esta asi: Discusiones: 80.970, Posts: 580.757, Usuarios: 36.441, Active Members: 5.061 

I've changed the formatting for the date and numbers for Spanish. Let me know if any other languages are stuck on Anglo-Saxon norms!

Mike


----------



## ampurdan

Thank you, Mkellog.


----------



## Philippa

Mike, I've tried to go back to Spanish - it should have 24 hour times now, shouldn't it? And it doesn't change, it just says stuck on English. 
User control panel, edit options, forum language, español - México, save changes and ... nothing. No Spanish 
No other languages work for me, no Italian with its seconds, nothing except English
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## ampurdan

It's strange, it is working for me...


----------



## belén

It works for me!! Great Mike! And great for you to have suggested the change, Ampurdan  I knew there was something bugging me but didn't identify it until now!!


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, thanks for pointing this out Ampurdan!

Philippa, try using the quick language chooser at the bottom left of this and every forum page 

Mike


----------



## Philippa

Worrying if it's working for you guys ...

but then I tried logging out and back in again and when I came back it was all in German - very scary!! 
And now (after a little bit of trial and error with lots of very long German words!) I've changed it to Spanish without having to log out.
¡Viva 'Nuevos posts'! and the 24 hour time is great - Thanks!!
P


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Philippa, try using the quick language chooser at the bottom left of this and every forum page
> Mike


Thank you. Wouldn't that just be a temporary fix, though?
P


----------



## Whodunit

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Let me know if any other languages are stuck on Anglo-Saxon norms!


 
I'm not sure if it is that bad, but German doesn't use AM and PM, but 24 hours format. For our learners it would be better to add "Uhr" behind the numerals, such as:

23:54 Uhr = 11:54 PM
0:31 Uhr = 12:31 AM


----------



## mkellogg

Whodunit,

I see that German has blanks where all the date and time formats should go.

Thanks for the time format.  Can you give me the best date format? (Saying, "the same as what you see in French" would be easiest.)

Mike


----------



## Whodunit

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Whodunit,
> 
> I see that German has blanks where all the date and time formats should go.


 
I can't. I can see two versions. In the upper right corner I see "09:09 PM Uhr" (in the Welcome box), and on top of each post under the reply window I still see the English format. However, I think you got something wrong. In German, we do not use PM and AM at all, but the 24 hours format plus "Uhr" at the end. "Uhr" actually means "o'clock", but in English, you only use it after _full hours_. 



> Thanks for the time format. Can you give me the best date format? (Saying, "the same as what you see in French" would be easiest.)


 
Yes, the French one is the one we use in Germany. I'd really appreciate to have this one with the "Uhr" appendage. 

Here you go:



> *Bienvenue, Whodunit.*
> Votre dernière visite : Aujourd'hui à 21h09
> *Welcome, Whodunit.*
> You last visited: Today at 09:09 PM
> *Willkommen, Whodunit*
> Dein letzter Besuch war: Heute um 21:09 Uhr


----------



## ampurdan

Yes, I've tried the German support and, for instance:



> Heute, 09:52 PM


 
That was the time of Whodunit's last post as it was displayed. (I think it should be "Heute, 21:52 Uhr", according to what he has said.

Por cierto, no estoy muy seguro, que me respalden otros hispanohablantes, ¿en castellano también es más habitual 21:52 que 21.52, verdad?


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I've updated the German to mostly match the settings for French.  Let me know what I've done wrong! 

Here are the fields that I have filled in:
Date Format Override 
Time Format Override 
Registration Date Format Override 
Birthday Date Format Override - with Year
Birthday Date Format Override - without Year
Log Date Format Override 
Decimal Separator 
Thousands Separator 

(Earlier I saw blanks in these fields, not in the forums that you see.  Sorry for the confusion!)

Mike


----------



## Whodunit

mkellogg said:
			
		

> OK, I've updated the German to mostly match the settings for French. Let me know what I've done wrong!


 
Okay, let me see:



> Date Format Override
> Time Format Override


 
The problem now is that you have twice this "Uhr". If you don't manage to get it done correctly because of the forum software, it won't be bad, but it looks nicer and more natural with that appendage. 



> Registration Date Format Override
> Birthday Date Format Override - with Year
> Birthday Date Format Override - without Year


 
I still have to pick holes in that birthday date format. 

We usually write a dot after the day, like "21*.* Juli 1989" instead of "21 Juli 1989". 



> Log Date Format Override


 
Same as the very first problem with "Date/Time Format Override". I can see the "Uhr" twice which is not correct.



> Decimal Separator
> Thousands Separator


 
Perfectly.


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I've updated it again.

Let me know it it can be better still.

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## maxiogee

So, where do we stand for those who use English layout. I cannot find a place where I can change my displayed times from 10:45pm to 22:45 - is it possible to do so?


----------



## Whodunit

maxiogee said:
			
		

> So, where do we stand for those who use English layout. I cannot find a place where I can change my displayed times from 10:45pm to 22:45 - is it possible to do so?


 
I'm afraid, it isn't. You will have to use Spanish, for instance, to get the time format changed from PM to 24 hours. At least, in the UCP, I couldn't find anything helpful to switch from PM to the 24 hours format.


----------



## Jana337

> At least, in the UCP, I couldn't find anything helpful to switch from PM to the 24 hours format.


 Indeed. Currently, the combinations of languages and time formats are firmly given. 

But German, for instance, is a very cute language with 24 hours. 

Jana


----------



## mkellogg

You would think that the British authors of the vBulletin software would give you that option.


----------



## maxiogee

mkellogg said:
			
		

> You would think that the British authors of the vBulletin software would give you that option.



Britons resolutely refrain from doing anything which might be seen to "bring them into line with Europe"!  
However, not all European English-speakers are in Britain!


----------



## Benjy

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Britons resolutely refrain from doing anything which might be seen to "bring them into line with Europe"!



damn right 

could you knock up a duplicate english language profile with the sole differnce being that it had a 24h clock? and label it as such?


----------

